# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Cần Bán 1 Voucher du lịch Singapore 3 ngày 2 đêm dành cho 2 người !

## mrcubong

Mình có 01 Voucher du lịch Singapore 3 ngày 2 đêm dành cho 02 người bao gồm:
+ 02 đêm tại khách sạn Fragrance Hotel Selegie
+Vé máy bay khứ hồi Sài Gòn - Singgapore - Sài Gòn Của VietNam Airline
Tổng trị giá : 33 triệu VNĐ đã thanh toán = tiền mặt
Voucher có giá trị đến hết ngày 30 -12 -2011 ( trong khoảng thời gian này bạn thích đi nào lúc nào cũng đc )

Do mình bận nên ko đi đc nên muốn nhượng lại cho các bạn có nhu cầu du lịch quốc đảo sư tử 
Giá bán : 13 triệu ( có thể thỏa thuận )
Liên hệ : Hùng sđt : 0932256756
nick yh : khiemthaycodon_trongtimsecoanh
email : khiemthaycodon_trongtimsecoanh@yahoo.com
Mình ở Hải Phòng ^^

----------

